
Ask HN: Best Enterprise Stack? - fishcakes
Hi Everyone -- I am setting a new company (not a tech focussed &#x2F; engineering &#x2F; product company) and am wondering what people have found to be the best stack for collaboration across the company.  My needs specifically are:<p>1. Collaborative File Storage system (Box &#x2F; DropBox &#x2F; etc.)
2. Wiki or some other place we can collaborate on documents and keep organized.<p>Any thoughts?  There must be something better than SharePoint for the wiki!
======
mindcrime
For a wiki, I like plain old Mediawiki. For file storage, I guess it depends
somewhat on your use case(s).

